# GT Force Carbon Expert 2014 Rahmen defekt



## Deleted 508537 (17. August 2019)

Hallo,
gibts hier wem der einen ähnlichen Schaden bei seinem Rad/Rahmen hat?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. August 2019)

Sieht doch nur aus wie ein Riss im Lack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 508537 (20. August 2019)

Naja...100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht und die Firmen die ich angeschrieben habe und dieselben Fotos gesehen haben, meinten dass der Schaden irreparabel ist...‍♂️
Leider ist das Händlernetz bei GT in Österreich nicht vorhanden, somit gestaltet sich eine Beurteilung durch Fachpersonal absolut schwer...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. August 2019)

Ich sage, dass ist ein Lackschaden..

Bewegt sich denn die Schwinge dort unter Belastung? Ein Test ist ganz einfach. Entweder abschleifen, Carbon Aviation Stripper drauf oder Sodastrahlen, dann weißt es genau. 

Oder ausbauen und testen lassen:  https://www.carbon-bike-service.eu/rahmenprüfung/

Wesentlich billiger sind die Methoden oben drüber...


----------



## Deleted 508537 (20. August 2019)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...
Und Danke für deine Infos und Hilfsbereitschaft!!!

Zwischen Schwingen und der rissigen Aufnahme ist der Pathlink, also grundsätzlich bewegt sich da nix, eher Zug und Druckkräfte beim Ein und Ausfedern würde ich mal behaupten...


----------



## mattzz (4. September 2019)

Hallo Boimech

Ich habe genau den selben GT Carbon Rahmen wie du, und er hat 'genau' die selben Risse wie deiner.
Ich habe erfahren das die Risse nur im Lack sind, da dort der Übergang zum Alu ist.
Der Bereich um die Verschraubungen ist aus Alu. Mit Klopftest ist es hörbar.
War erst erschrocken und habe sogar durchleuchten lassen.
GrussMAT


----------



## Deleted 508537 (4. September 2019)

Hallo,
Danke dir für deine Antwort...!
Aber GT schickt mir einen neuen Rahmen, hab letzte Woche die Bewilligung von meinem Händler bekommen!
Entweder hab ich Glück gehabt oder GT ist sich nicht ganz sicher ob der Rahmen da nicht doch brechen könnte...


----------



## mattzz (4. September 2019)

Wow super!
Das ist natürlich perfekt
☝️


----------



## mattzz (4. September 2019)

Es wäre klasse wenn du berichtest ob sich am neuen Rahmen mit der Zeit etwas ähnliches entwickelt ok?
Bin gespannt
Grüße MAT


----------



## Deleted 508537 (5. September 2019)

Wenn ich daran denke in 4-5 Jahren, kann ich das gerne machen...

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich irgendwelche Anbauteile ein Upgrade geben sollte?!?
Auf 1x11 hab ich schon umgebaut und Lenker tausche ich auch fix aber sollte ich eventuell auch Dämpfer und Gabel austauschen?!?


----------



## mattzz (6. September 2019)

Hey ja das kann echt sehr lange dauern

Bin trotzdem neugierig ✌
Ich habe 480mm Lenker wenig Rise 
Fox Dämpfer und Pike vorn 
E13 Lrs
und bin sehr zufrieden 

Was möchtest denn upgraden?
G3uss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 508537 (6. September 2019)

Heute ist der Rahmen gekommen...
Falls Risse kommen stell ich’s wieder rein

Also meine Überlegung wäre einfach ein Carbon Force 2018 Set-Up nehmen...da dürfte die Rahmengeometrie noch gleich gewesen sein oder täusche ich mich?!?
Also 2018 wurde ein FOX Float X Performance und RockShox Pike RC Boost verbaut...damit sollte ich wohl genug Reserve haben um mich mit aktuellen Modellen messen zu können


----------



## mattzz (7. September 2019)

Moin
Wow neuer Rahmen 

11 fach hinten hatte ich auch gern
Leider muss dazu ja Schaltung und Nabe neu oder?
Die Pike oder Fox36 und der Fox Dämpfer passen perfekt wie ich finde zum Force
Damit hast du richtig Reserven 
Bin jedenfalls happy damit!
Die Geo 2018 hat sich etwas verändert also die Anlenkung zum Dämpfer ist jetzt ein 4 Gelenker.

Was machst du nun mit dem alten Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 508537 (7. September 2019)

Jop...bin auch ganz schön erstaunt wie easy das eigentlich gegangen ist!!!

Also Freilauf konnte ich lassen, hab  Schaltung, Kassette und Ritzel neu, bin halt bei Shimano geblieben...verbaute habe ich eine XT und funktioniert ganz gut

2019 wurde es erst ein 4 Gelenker...oder täusche ich mich jetzt wirklich?!?

Ich weiß nicht, was tut man mit einem alten Rahmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. September 2019)

Hi,

jo neuer Rahmen kam für 2019...es gab aber schon einzelne ab Okt. 2018 zu kaufen....ist ja immer so. Modellwechsel ab Okt. des Vorjahres.

Hast im Übrigen ne PN.

VG
peru


----------



## mattzz (7. September 2019)

Stimmt du hast recht
Erst 2019 war der 4 Gelenker ✌.
Dabei finde ich die alte Konstruktion besser 
ich würde den alten Rahmen wieder aufbauen


----------



## Deleted 508537 (7. September 2019)

Das Rad wird eh neu aufgebaut wenn ich schon einen neuen Rahmen bekomme...!
Für ein altes Rahmenmodell, wenn er auch ungebraucht ist, werd ich mir kein neues Bike kaufen können bzw. würde ich trotzdem paar Tausender aufzahlen müssen um annähernd auf ein adäquates moderneres Bike mein Eigen nennen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (10. September 2019)

Die Lager sollten auch regelmäßig auf Funktion geprüft werden, um Schäden zu vermeiden.


----------



## Deleted 508537 (10. September 2019)

Also ich weiß nicht ganz was Rissen im Rahmen mit leicht/schwergänige Lager zu tun hätten...
Aber mein Bike bekommt Liebe und Wartung genug...!!!!

Achja, mein neuer Rahmen:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. September 2019)

Ganz einfach: wenn Lager kaputt, dann wird die Kraft in den Rahmen/ die Schwinge eingeleitet, da ja keine Drehbewegung stattfindet. Haben manche schon früher nicht verstanden, warum man bei nem Fully auf die Drehpunkte achten sollte.

Materialermüdung / Stürze / Fehlkonstruktion können aber natürlich weitere Gründe sein...



Biomechanoid82 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht ganz was Rissen im Rahmen mit leicht/schwergänige Lager zu tun hätten...


----------



## Deleted 508537 (11. September 2019)

Schon, nur da müssten die Lager schon richtig schwergängig sein und eher bei den Lagersitzen herum rissig werden...
Wie gesagt, wurde beim Waschen immer abgetrocknet, kontrolliert und neu geschmiert!
Es gab weder Knarzen noch quietschen...ich denke eher Materialermüdung...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. September 2019)

Ja, klar, da muss das Lager schon über den Jordan sein, oder halt schwergängig. Früher war ein Gleitlager halt schneller fertig als ein Kugellager heutiger Tage. Man sollte das aber nicht unterschätzen...

Am einfachsten is es immer den Dämpfer auszubauen und dann den Hinterbau mit der Hand zu bewegen, dann merkt man sofort, ob da was klemmt...

Am Sensor/ Force gab es wohl eher mal ne gebrochene Schwinge soweit ich das mitgeschnitten habe, bei Dir sah es ja aus wie der Link, der den Path Link mit der Schwinge verbunden hat, oder?

VG
peru


----------



## mattzz (12. September 2019)

Dein neuer Rahmen sieht top aus


----------



## Deleted 508537 (12. September 2019)

Jop, die Verbindung zum Pathlink wurde rissig...

Ich werde mir am Wochenende die Lager angucken und wie du geschrieben hast den Dämpfer ausbauen, ich muss sowieso den Hub und Umfang messen und den richtigen Dämpfer fürs neue Rad zu bestellen...!
Ich werde den neuen Rahmen Original von 2017/18 nachbauen, nur die X01 spare ich mir, ist mir etwas zu teuer

Jaaaa, der neue Rahmen ist echt nice...und die Lackierung fühlt sich echt wertig an, so ein schwarz mattes Finish ist echt endgeil!!!


----------



## mattzz (12. September 2019)

Ich denke die mattierte Lackierung ist wertiger als die weisse 

Die Verbindung zum Pathlink ist denke ich die größte Belastung
Die Risse sind beim Übergang Carbon/Alu
Genau wie bei mir

Hat der neue Rahmen einen anderen Hub?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. September 2019)

Es gab doch keinerlei Änderungen an den Rahmen außer der Lackierung....

Bei der Austattung beim original zu bleiben ist auch sinnvoll, wie ich nun leidvoll am Sensor merken musste. Da ich auch ne größere Kassette fahren wollte und das Schaltwerk sowieso komplett ausgeschlagen war, wollte ich auf ein 8120 XT Schaltwerk wechseln. Wegen der großen Pullies stößt nun das obere Pully an die Kettenstrebe an oder es lässt sich keine ordentliche Umschlingung einstellen.

Mit dem Goat Link oder der Aliexpress Kopie davon und nem normalen Schaltwerk funzt es dann wieder.


----------



## Deleted 508537 (13. September 2019)

Glaube ich auch das es sonst keine nennenswerten Änderungen am Rahmen gab...!

Wem sagst du das...
Ich musste auch viel experimentieren bis ich wusste warum 1x11 nicht ordentlich funktioniert hat bei meinem alten Force...leider musste ich auch 4 Mechaniker anfahren bis ich das Problem gelöst bekommen habe!!!
Darum auch die Entscheidung alles halbwegs Original wieder dranzubauen, einzige Änderung wird eine GX von SRAM werden weil die X01 keinerlei nennenswerte Vorteile für mich bringt...!
Jetzt wo du den Goatlink in Verbindung mit deinem Problem erklärt hast, checke ich wofür man den braucht...Danke dir

Und ich finde AliExpress auch echt gut...hab nur beste Erfahrungen bis jetzt gemacht!!!
Teilweise werden echt ab Werk vom Originalhersteller dort verkauft, hab mir ein XT-Groupset dort bestellt, konnte keinerlei Unterschied feststellen nur war ich zu gut gläubig und meinte XT ist mit einem 50er-Kranz kompatibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckes (13. November 2019)

Servus Leutz,
ich benötige mal Rat und Hilfe.
Ich habe mir 2014 die Sonderedition Hans Rey Zaskar 100 zugelegt. Anfang Sommer diesen Jahres bin ich von meinem Schrauber Hai Bike in Kronberg darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass ich ja einen Rahmenbruch hätte. Seit dem versuche ich über den GT/Cannondale Servie Europa eine Lösung herbeizuführen. Am 05.11.2019 habe ich dann folgendes Ergebnis/Meldung erhalten:

lt. Den Kollegen bei Cannondale/GT gilt die Lebenslange Garantie erst ab Kaufdatum Feb 2015.
Entsprechend ist diese leider für deinen Kauf nicht gültig.
 Der Zeitraum für die Garantie für dein Rad war zum Zeitpunkt deiner Schadensmeldung im August 2019 leider bereits verstrichen"

Rumms, ich war geschockt.....
Was bleiben mir nun für Möglichkeiten, habt ihr da Erfahrung ? Wo kann ich die Geschäftsbedingung mit der Lebenslangen Garantie nachlesen ? 
Für Unterstützung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Muckes


----------



## cyclery.de (13. November 2019)

Hallo Muckes,

die Garantiebestimmungen kannst Du hier nachlesen: https://gtbicycles.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/220556547-Warranty-Terms
Die lebenslange Garantie (für Erstbesitzer) gilt allgemein erst für die Rahmengenerationen ab 2015. Hätte also auch nichts gebracht, Dein Bike später gekauft zu haben, da Du ein 2013er Modell hast.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Muckes (14. November 2019)

Hi Sebastian,

Vielen dank für Deine Hilfe.
Da habe ich wohl Pech gehabt.... 
Ich habe die Adresse von Carbon-Klinik bekommen, mal sehen ob die mir helfen können.

Danke und Gruß
Muckes


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (10. Januar 2021)

Deleted 508537 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts hier wem der einen ähnlichen Schaden bei seinem Rad/Rahmen hat?



Ist zwar jetzt schon etwas spät, aber ich denke andere GT Besitzer sollten es wissen.

Wer nicht lesen möchte:


Spoiler: Alles in Allem - Lasst die Finger von alten GT Carbonrahmen!!!



Alles in Allem - Lasst die Finger von alten GT Carbonrahmen!!!



Hab meinen Force 2019 gebraucht hier im BM gekauft. ich konnte damals nur eine Absplitterung/Delamination am Lagersitz des Steuersatzes finden, was nicht wirklich bedenklich und nicht mal selten ist. Heute nach 1.5 Saisons wollte ich ihn verkaufen und als ich das Tretlager ausgebaut habe sehe ich da einen Riss und zwar an genau der gleichen Stelle wie bei dir. Dein Riss ist wahrscheinlich aus selbigem Grund entstanden - Pfusch am Bau! Ich habe den Bereich erst mit grobem und dann tiefer feinem Schmirgelpapier entlackt. Der Riss wurde bei mir durch ein "Debonding", also Ablösen der Faserlage von der Aluminiumaufhängung verursacht. Man kann auch schön sehen, dass die Oberfläche der Aufhängung wahrscheinlich gebeizt wurde, aber nicht gereinigt und weiter behandelt. Die haben einfach die Fasern auf das Aluminium geklatscht, ohne ordentlichen Primer. Carbon selbst benötigt ordentliche Primer um eine brauchbare Verbindung mit dem Harz einzugehen. Selbst bei Prepregs muss man aber die Metalloberfläche behandeln. Das Aluminium im Randbereich zur Faser ist oberflächlich weis porös und zeigt viele kleine weise Risse. Soetwas entsteht bei Feuchtigkeitskorrosion (Aluhydroxid). Das ist leider kein Einzelfall und teils schlechte Praxis in der Bike-Industrie. Ist auch ein weiterer Grund gegen Alu-Inserts an Carbon-Rahmen. Konstruktiv ist das ok, aber die Umsetzung ist häufig mies. Hab hier eine RF Sixc mit ähnlichem Schadensbild. Ich bin selbst Ingenieur für Leichtbau und Faserverbunde und das ist echt ein schlechter Witz. Die haben schlicht ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht.

Überrascht hat mich das Ganze jetzt nicht wirklich und zum Glück hatte ich einen guten Preis gezahlt. Zu Beginn musste ich beispielsweise die Schwinge entlacken und neu beschichten, da beim Abziehen der Schutzfolie große Stücke des Lacks mit abgingen. Dabei fand ich teils lose Faserstücke im cm² Bereich. Das geht auch nicht einfach so, ohne durch schlechte Anhaftung der Faserlagen verursachte Delamination. Zudem zeigten sich "Voids" (Faserarme Leerstellen) in Dickenrichtung, die man eigentlich nicht bekommt wenn man Form und Prozess sauber ausführt. Die wurden dann mit Füller ausgespachtelt. Die Grundfläche war zusätzlich mit vielen Wellen, Beulen und Faserfalten überzogen und lässt daher den Schluss zu, dass (damals) bei GT eine kostengünstige Form verwendet und die Fasern ohne Sorgfalt einfach in die Form geklatscht werden/wurden. Im Hauptrahmen habe ich z.B. auch einige Knicke die wild über den Rahmen verteilt und deshalb definitiv nicht Teil des Designs sind gefunden. Es sei denn den Ingenieur war komplett besoffen. Sieht man auf den ersten Blick nicht, sie sind aber deutlich spürbar und lassen jeden seriösen Maschbau FKV Ingenieur nur schmunzeln.

Alles in Allem - Lasst die Finger von alten GT Carbonrahmen!!!

Anmerkung: Cannondale gehört übrigens zum selben Verein und die bekommen noch nicht mal fluchtende Tretlager hin (siehe Röhren-TV). Die Achsen in meinem Force fluchten auch nur so Pi mal Daumen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Januar 2021)

Hi,

Dein Fachwissen in allen Ehren, aber der Dein Post schreit geradezu danach kommentiert zu werden.

Grundätzlich scheint der Mangel an Deinem Rad ja nun mehr oder weniger belegt. Wie Du dazu kommst, Dein Erlebnis auf ALLE GT Carbon Rahmen vor MY 20.. zu übertragen ist mir schleierhaft.

Hier im Forum gab es nun 2 defekte Rahmen. Maybe waren es ein paar mehr, das sagt aber noch gar nichts über die Fehlerquote aus. Oder hast Du zufällig alle Verkaufszahlen weltweit parat?

Mein Sensor aus 2014 wurde weiß Gott nicht geschont - alle, die mal beim GT Treffen waren können das bestätigen- ist absolut fehlerfrei.

Diese marktschreierischen Verallgemeinerungen und Verunglimpfungen sind wohl aktuell recht in Mode- nennt man wohl bashing....allerdings passt das gar nicht zu der von Dir beschriebenen Bildung als Dipl. Ingenieur, eher zum dümmlichen Plebs a la Trump und Anhänger und den depperten Verschwörungstheoretikern.

Ich pflichte Dir aber bei, dass es heutzutage nicht mehr zu solchen Fehlern kommen sollte. Dennoch solltest Du vielleicht überlegen, Deinen obigen Post etwas weniger verallgemeinernd zu formulieren.

Und ja: das GT hier nicht auf Kulanz ersetzt ist schon schwach. Aber CSG möchte wohl nicht für Fehler der vorherigen Besitzer haften.

VG
peru


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (10. Januar 2021)

Wie ich dazu komme ist recht einfach zu erklären und habe ich auch eigentlich bereits erklärt.

Wie beschrieben handelt es sich um ein Debonding, dass durch falsche Vorbehandlung entsteht. Es kann natürlich sein, dass man mal vergisst ein paar Teil zu behandeln. Es kann aber an sich nicht sein einen gesamten Rahmen mit Beulen, Kanten und Voids zu übersähen und das dann noch zu verkaufen. Und zudem sollte sich die Menge dieser Defekte eigentlich in Grenzen halten, wenn man ein halbwegs verlässliches QM betreibt. Die Fehler wurden zudem kaschiert und sind über alle Rahmenteile hinweg vorhanden. Der Hersteller - hier GT's Supplier - muss/te also wissen, dass es diese Fehler gibt, denn sonst würden sie nicht in dieser Menge auf jedem Teil auftreten.

Meine Schlussfolgerung ist daher die, dass wenn ein Hersteller derartige Defekte billigend in Kauf nimmt, dann wird er das auch bei allen anderen Rahmen machen. Das ergibt sich auch aus der Tatsache dass Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau bei großem Produktionsvolumen nicht speziell aufeinander abgestimmt gefertigt werden, sondern aus verschiedenen Chargen jener Teile zusammengepuzzelt werden und der Hinterbau z.B. Rahmengrößen unabhängig ist. Da ich die Defekte an allen Rahmenteilen gefunden habe, sind sie daher auch sehr wahrscheinlich über mehrere Chargen vorhanden.

Zusätzlich kann ich aus einem mir bekannten und extrem kleinen Besitzerkreis von GTs berichten, dass z.B. beim Force die Defekte immer an genau den gleichen Stellen unterschiedlicher Rahmengrößen auftreten. Da die Räder weder am gleichen Tag/Jahr noch Ort gekauft wurden, kann man sehr wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Defekte über mehrere Chargen vorhanden und daher systematischer Natur sind. Man fertigt keine paar tausend Carbon-Rahmen an einem einzigen Tag, das ist unmöglich. Jeder bisher bekannte Defekt ist bei mehreren Force-Rahmen an exakt der gleichen Stelle aufgetreten! In der Fertigung müssen dafür verdammt viele Zufälle zusammenkommen, dass sich dadurch ein scheinbar systematischer Fehler ergibt.

Man kennt Rahmenbrüche und Defekte von vielen anderen Herstellern auch, aber treten die immer an der gleichen Stelle und dem gleichen Modell auf? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit allein reicht mir hier daher schon aus den Schluss zu ziehen, dass zumindest beim Force etwas im Argen war. Nur 2 Generationen GT-Carbon-Rahmen sind in der Zeit bis 2014 entstanden, weshalb ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass sie zwischen drin den Supplier gewechselt haben und wenn, dann zum Schlechteren. In der Annahme, dass exakt die gleichen Fehler über alle Rahmengrößen des Force verteilt sind und exakt die gleiche Person das Layup und die gleiche Person bzw. der gleiche Maßstab für das QM angesetzt wurde *rate ich zumindest davon ab, GT-Force-Carbon-Rahmen älterer Generation zu kaufen! *Da dem wahrscheinlich nicht so ist, würde ich von allen Carbon-Rahmen dieser Generation abstand nehmen.

Ich hab ihn günstig bekommen und wer ebenfalls einen guten Deal bekommt, kann natürlich gerne zugreifen, aber wundern sollte man sich dann nicht, wenn's kaputt geht im vorgesehenen Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Januar 2021)

Mich interessieren FAKTEN!

Wie viele gebrochene Force Rahmen kannst Du denn nun faktisch mit Beweisen belegen? Wieviel verkaufte Einheiten stehen faktisch dagegen? Wie hoch ist die Fehlerquote?

Ich bezweifle immer noch sehr stark das DU Einblick in weltweite Verkaufszahlen hast. Irgendwelche Annahmen interessieren nicht.

Als Akademiker sollte man mit Annahmen vorsichtig sein. Sowas machen eigentlich nur Volkswirtschaftler, die ihre kruden Theorien unter Annahme allerlei Vorgaben zu begründen versuchen.

Schade für Dich, dass der Rahmen futsch ist. Ich erfreu mich weiterhin an meinem Sensor, dass meiner Meinung weit über den üblichen Rahmen beansprucht wird und hält und hält und hält und hält..

VG
peru


----------



## mattzz (12. Januar 2021)

Also mein Force hat am Hauptrahmen zum Pathlink Lager auch einen Haarriß im Lack (wie Eingangs gezeigt)
Der Übergang zum Alu.
Bin diese Saison das Bike wied3r heftigst gefahren und es ist nach wie vor kein Unterschied zu erkennen.


Vg Mat


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (12. Januar 2021)

mattzz schrieb:


> Also mein Force hat am Hauptrahmen zum Pathlink Lager auch einen Haarriß im Lack (wie Eingangs gezeigt)
> Der Übergang zum Alu.
> Bin diese Saison das Bike wied3r heftigst gefahren und es ist nach wie vor kein Unterschied zu erkennen.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre meinen auch bis zum Tod, auch wenn das seltener passiert, da bei Größe S die Kettenstreben irrsinnig lang sind. Eignet sich eigentlich ausschließlich für harten Enduro, und den gibt's bei mir in der Ecke nicht wirklich. Das Risswachstum bei Carbon ist auch meist gutmütiger als bei Alu, auch wenn das die meisten nicht glauben. Dennoch ist der irgendwann durch, aber das wird bei mir auch ne Weile dauern. Fahre jetzt eh mein Druid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattzz (14. Januar 2021)

magura_newton schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt schon etwas spät, aber ich denke andere GT Besitzer sollten es wissen.
> 
> Wer nicht lesen möchte:
> 
> ...


Hast du Bilder von dem Rahmen bzw ohne Lack und den genannten Stellen?
Wäre interessant für mich 
Gruss Mat


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (16. Januar 2021)

Ich hab kein Foto vom unbehandelten Riss und auch keins nachdem kompletten Entlacken der Stelle. Der Rahmen ist jetzt in Keller in einer Kiste, daher hier ein Foto von zwischen drin, das ich während der Schleifarbeit gemacht habe.


----------



## mattzz (16. Januar 2021)

Danke dafür!
Sieht fies aus, ist der Riss im Carbon oder ist Alu?
Ich dachte dort ist ein Übergang zum Alu?
🤔

Gruss Mat


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (16. Januar 2021)

Es ist ein Debonding, also weder noch. Der Riss entsteht infolge von Delamination des Carbon und der Aluminiumstruktur, sprich die Teile trennen sich.


----------

